# Kids with Ruger 22/45 Mark III



## jl39775 (Mar 8, 2013)

So, my kids opened their Easter baskets Sunday morning and wanted to go shooting while Easter dinner was cooking. I always enjoy watching kids have fun. Here's what they did.

Shooting With My Kids Before Easter Dinner Part I - YouTube

Shooting With My Kids Before Easter Dinner Part II - YouTube

Son Shooting Plates With Ruger 22/45 Mark III - YouTube


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh my God! Guns around tiny tots... and they're shooting them !! Think of the children. Call DSS or CPS or someone.

(heh heh)

Good for you. You're teaching your children a wonderful lesson and invaluable training that will serve them well. Keep at it and you will be paid back in spades.


----------

